# Ryonet Quickbooks Solution



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone else seen this? Anyone using this? I'd be interested in talking to someone using this solution...

QuickBooks for Screen Printers Expansion Package (Pro, Premier, Upgrade)


----------



## RatedOG (Jan 26, 2010)

I got the email from them as well. I am seriously considering getting this. It's looks like a great solution. 

I'd be curious to hear as well if anyone got it yet.


----------



## Rude Boy (Jun 10, 2010)

I use Quickbooks online and it works for me, but i'm curious to find out the difference between the two.


----------



## 24PRINTS (Apr 29, 2010)

let me know when i can can download this for free


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

24PRINTS said:


> let me know when i can can download this for free


haha that is what I am thinking... $150 is a little much.


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone had a chance to use this add-on to Quickbooks yet? Curious to see how well it has been received for those using it. Another words, is it worth the money for the organization they are promising?


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just watched their video on youtube last night and was going to ask the same question. I would assume that if you were already going to (or already do) use Quickbooks, this would be a huge time saver. Particularly if you were just starting a new business, or switching over to a new book keeping system.

Features I saw that looked more appealing:
Vendor list is already populated with the most common businesses
"Parts list" for the common t-shirt brands/sizes/etc
Sales order/Quote sheet that included an image of the shirt, description, price break down and spot for customer signature.

Let's say you pay an employee $10/hr. Could they really do all this for you in <15 hours? Probably not. And the add-on is only $150.

On one hand there is no limit to the amount of money that you can spend to "save money" or "save time". On the other hand, time is money and an minute you spend formating an excel spreadsheet or enter vendor info is a minute not spent with a customer or running a press...


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

Dante2004 said:


> Features I saw that looked more appealing:
> Vendor list is already populated with the most common businesses
> "Parts list" for the common t-shirt brands/sizes/etc
> Sales order/Quote sheet that included an image of the shirt, description, price break down and spot for customer signature.
> ...


I would be buying this mostly for the "parts list" and the "Vendor List". The other stuff I have in T-Works, I'm just trying to make Quickbooks a little more user friendly and organized. This looked like the best shot at doing just that, but was wondering how others received it.


----------



## werdizthaword (May 13, 2008)

wow....i may cough up the 150


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought one the minute I clicked on the Email. It's still on my desk. BUT...I talked to TJ first about it. Then spoke with Ryan himself at Long Beach....It's gonna be well worth it. I just have to find the hour to install it...LOL


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this ONLY a screenprinter solution / tool -- or is it helpful (& worth the investment) for other decorating options?


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

I would think you could use it for other items as well, but the 4000 plus items that are preloaded are apparel items. Not sure about the promotional items or what other types are pre-programmed. However Quickbooks allows you to add these without the use of this software with lists.

I will also use it for items such as embroidery, transfers, and such. Hope that helps.


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

any news/updates/reviews/opinions on this software? 

also, i'd really like to know if anyone has used it successfully for a transfer business as opposed to screen printing. 

i'm new to the business and currently looking for software to effectively manage my business.


----------



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah, I'd like to know too!


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd like information as well.


----------



## uniquekreations (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if this works with the QuickBooks POS version?


----------



## genova15 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have one for sale if anybody is interested! I won't use it.


----------



## DustinR (Dec 7, 2009)

I purchased this a few months back. Its nothing more than an XLS spreadsheet with parts numbers and such and a bunch of video tutorials. I expected more and was let down. I dont even have this running in my Quickbooks Pro much less my POS database as the amount of nonused data was massive.

I have noted them selling it dirt cheap now too. Just another pencil in the eye.


----------



## genova15 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was very disappointed Also! All the part number in there don't jive with the ones I have through my Wholesalers.


----------



## uniquekreations (Mar 18, 2007)

We're looking at putting in a POS solution irregardless of using the Ryonet expansion pack.

Ant feedback on POS?


----------



## DustinR (Dec 7, 2009)

I purchased an HP POS System. Be sure to get USB devices instead of the legacy Serial devices as most of the newer software doesnt support serial scanners.


----------



## kkleinert (Aug 23, 2010)

I think the point is the plugin does what they advertise it to do. The workflow is already setup. I don't use a POS solution so I can't speak to that. There are indeed se spread sheets included in the pack but you need to update them anyway with who your suppliers are any way. Alphashirt has this on their website in the proper format for you as do other suppliers. This pack does save a bunch of time in setup.


----------



## TomProulx (Mar 31, 2018)

you need to Contact Official quickbooks support for Solve your issues free of cost.


----------

